# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Нестандартное использование GSM модема

## AlPos

Кто знает как это делается, говорят что в инете по этому вопросу инфы куча - ничего толком не нашел :( , GSM  фишинг или тп

----------


## NODic

> Кто знает как это делается, говорят что в инете по этому вопросу инфы куча - ничего толком не нашел :(


Попробуй им орехи колоть, особенно нераскрытые фисташки...
:dance:

----------


## AlPos

> Попробуй им орехи колоть, особенно нераскрытые фисташки...
> :dance:


не смешно! не понимаешь о чем речь - не флуди пажалуйста

----------


## Azazello79

Как вы хотите использовать модем?

----------


## AlPos

> Как вы хотите использовать модем?


на форумах была информация что при помощи модема можно прослушать GSM

----------

